# Dont we need a thanks button???



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm not used to a forum without a thanks button. Can one be introduced. Its a waste to post saying thanks when button can do it. Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

Would be useful, and a 'Like' button. Have these on many forums now


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Totally agree. Think I suggested it a few years ago :?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I'd rather people just say thanks.

Like buttoms become a popularity contest


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

spike said:


> I'd rather people just say thanks.
> 
> Like buttons become a popularity contest


+1


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

All I can say is its a good job there isn't a dislike button !


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

This may be something we can implement if a compatible plugin is found and we get more input on adding this.

AS


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

spike said:


> I'd rather people just say thanks.
> 
> Like buttoms become a popularity contest


That is my opinion too. 
I wouldn't want TTF turning into a FB type thing. Apart from that I don't believe in taking short cuts; language or otherwise.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Thanks button is too easy. 
If anyone is really thankful, I'm sure they will say or PM. Happens to me numerous times.
Hoggy.


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

but then the post jumps to top of the list, and all people will read is "Thanks" 
the list will become full of just thanks, and good threads will push down and disappear


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

thanks!


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

see !!!


----------

